# Web  -     Joomla

## Sanjka129

http://elctroy.ru/ http://elctroy.ru/administrator/ : 
 
Your host needs to disable magic_quotes_gpc to run this version of Joomla! 
     ,  :
Joomla! 3.4.5 is available:
 
Your host needs to disable magic_quotes_gpc to run this version of Joomla! 
Your host needs to disable magic_quotes_gpc to run this version of Joomla! 
   ,  -       .  ,    ? !

----------

*Sanjka129*,   )) http://www.bushmelev.ru/component/k2...uotes-gpc.html     .  .

----------


## Sanjka129

**, !  * :* 
root   ISPmanager Lite ? 
 ,      : 
/etc/php.ini 
: 
/var/www/username/data/php-bin/php.ini

----------

